# Fruit Fly Emergency in NYC



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Anyone have a culture of melanos they can spare? My cultures crashed an I am in urgent need of one.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I'd suggest you post in Wanted as well.

s


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

the below thread had the same issue. check out fauna in Manhattan

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/no...es-central-nj-si-area-needed-desperately.html


----------

